

First Hackatrain in Holland Gets You from Amsterdam to Tech Open Air in Berlin - amalw
http://www.hackatrain.nl

======
amalw
The Netherlands now has its very own Hackatrain. The Hackatrain is a train in
which 50 teams of 3 hackers will be brought together to build innovative
solutions to make travelling by train more pleasant. Departing from Amsterdam,
the Hackatrain takes off on July 14th from Amsterdam and has the Tech Open Air
festival in Berlin as its final destination.

While on the Hackatrain, technology students, developers and startup-
entrepreneurs are challenged to develop applications within the theme
‘Technology, Innovation and Mobility’. De Nederlandse Spoorwegen (Dutch
Railways) will provide participants with the necessary open data and API’s.
Experts from Ordina will give some solid advice. Potential participant can
sign up until June 19th

